# New Derrick Bell cab on the way



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Going to pick this up in a couple weeks but was sent some pics. It looks beautiful to me. Should look good under my Accomplice.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Going under this:

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Very nice.
Derrick builds nice cabs.
What speaker is in the Accomplice?
RWB?
What speaker are you putting in the cab?
The Accomplice will be nice, sitting on the cab.
You won't need an amp stand now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lef T said:


> Very nice.
> Derrick builds nice cabs.
> What speaker is in the Accomplice?
> RWB?
> ...


In the Accomplice I have Celestion G12-V70. Inexpensive but sounds great in this amp. In the cabinet I have a Warehouse G12 c\s thats going in it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Derek makes beautiful cabs. I have a few of his.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Derrick does amazing work, and even more importantly, he is an awesome guy to deal with.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Derek’s work.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My home made 18 watt Trinity clone and smaller British style 2x12


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Cabinet is finally here. Beautiful solid pine. I feel that this is amazing value for what I paid.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dovetail joints, solid wood and careful and precise workmanship.

I think he’s definitely good enough to grow a business, if a sufficient market exists.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Cabinet is finally here. Beautiful solid pine. I feel that this is amazing value for what I paid.


Looks very slick.


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Love Derrick's work. Got this 1x12 made a few months ago. Build quality is incredible.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

1x12 cab he built me for my Pro Jr.










1x12 cab to match my Renegade Head.


----------

